# Dust Collection Issues.



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*

*Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.

*It has taken me* a while to get around to it but today I was at the point where that &%^$#&^# dust bag needed to be cleaned. I HATE cleaning it and I know that it doesn't filter well enough and I know that it creates too much resistance but I had put off the switch because of the need to order filters from another country and the fact that there are no filters set up to fit my DC.

*Realizing that this time* was coming I had been checking around and discovered that the local truck shops were reluctant to give away used filters (because of environmental liability I think). So I had a look at new ones and bought two of the cheapest. They are cheap, incidentally because they are very popupar and high volume sellers, not because they are any lesser in quality.

*Anyway.* to make a long story short, Here's what I had when I went into town to buy filters after lunch today.










*And here's *what I had at four o'clock.



















*It was a simple matter* of building a quick manifold that screwed to the wall and fit over the 8" exhaust of my DC. It has two 7" holes in the bottom and a rod bolt to cinch up the filters.

*Now for the good part.* When I started it up it pulled an entire garbage can full of junk out of my system.
It was sucking madly at the distant outlets that had been disappointing from the start and it was quieter into the bargain. All this and nano filter efficiency for $100 and two and a half hours of work. Unbelievable. I won't be able to sit for a week from all the kicking I've been giving myself.

*For the record* my system is underfloor and consists of a 30' X 8" main, 6" secondaries and shortish 4" tertiary lines, all PVC and all connected up with very smooth home made "Y's". The few 4" ones never worked… now they do. The planer shavings, if they were long, as from a wide board, would often jam a line unless the bag was quite clean. Now I'm thinking of tightening the bolts that hold the planer head in the planer.

*What can I say*. I may not have used your system Steve but thanks just the same for the kick in the butt that got me started.

Thanks for looking in

Questions, comments and critiques are welcome.

*Update* The (Donaldson) part number for these particular filters is P181016.

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Way to go Paul. That is a neat looking system. I wish I had room for a big one like that!!....Jim


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Very cool, seems like a scary amount of dust that was sitting in your system though. Seems like it might be even easier to adapt this to a HF DC. I'll have to start looking into this.


----------



## MiniMoose (Sep 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Mighty nice solution. I should really upgrade my DCU.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


That's quite a jungle… Glad it works… LOL


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Glad your upgrade worked out so well!

Now, about them homemade "Y's"......


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


I need to upgrade my DC and that looks like a very good idea. I like it. Thanks for sharing Paul.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Great upgrade Paul. I have a cyclone system with a single canister filter and have been wanting to build a unit that would accomodate 2 filters. I feel it would increase the suction and reduce back pressure caused by a single filter. Your design prompts me to move ahead with it. I have also been considering a "Y" connector just before the filter with blast gtes on each leg so I could vent directly outside when the weather is good and I would not mind pulling the shop air out…and then using the other leg when I would want the outside weather to stay outside.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Great ideas, Paul. I'm going to look into upgrading my one bag Grizzly. THANX!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


*derosa*, The amazing thing is that it was working at all.

If I cleaned the bag I would have got a lot of it but this is at least twice as good.

*DIYaholic*, I will do a post about them. They are really interesting and quite simple to make. If you look into buying them, you won't look long.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea.

I guess you throw the filter once they clog?

My feeling is they may clog faster; they are getting more concentrated stream of dust but I also think the cyclone brings that down quite a bit.

I am nobody in filtration, but l read a little after your post because it got me excited. 
I am concern about the specific micron rating or lack of. It looks like trucks/car filter don't have a specific micron rating.
If I understood well They are rated on a scale based on iso 5011 publication, similar to:


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


These are Donaldson filters, like Steve's except a different shape. They are rated, Just like the Wynn ones at merv 15 @ 99.9% and use nano fiber technology. They are essentially the same filter as the ones sold for dc's.
The one I have in AZ. (Wynn) cleans easily with compressed air.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Paul what is the HP on your motor? Since pipes are under floor have you had any mechanical problems?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


It's a Craftex 3Hp model. One of the many Chinese models that get painted different colors and marketed under different names. The model # is CT046, no longer available.

I have never had trouble with my piping mechanically but as mentioned above, whenever the filter started getting dirty the lines were not being fully evacuated. I think that has been remedied.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


THX!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Way kool Paul. I know your lungs will really luv it also.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


looks good paul…that why we are here..i give each other ideas….this can b done in any shop ..all fo my return pipe in in the attic, so its out of sight..the blower is mounted to the wall outside so the noise level is really low…i know mine works great ,,,,i,m sure u will enjoy yours to..


----------



## tsltekkon (Jan 7, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

I love the dedication and research that went into finding this cheap alternative! 
I've been looking at Donaldson Filters, but i'm a bit lost with all the part numbers. Would you happen to know the part # of the filters you used ?

Thanks alot!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


I don't remember exactly but all that really matters is finding one with inside and outside diameters that will work for you and has the nano filtering.
I can't go and check because I'm at my winter place in AZ right now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


If any of you guys are in or near S.E. Tennessee, I have a pile NICE TORIT/Donaldson filters that can be had for simply stopping by to get a few. These are dirty, but only with sugar and/or corn starch. They can easily be rinsed & washed although TORIT advises it may reduce their effectiveness. I normally just rinse repeatedly with warm water & a little detergent, and have seen no harm done. I asked my former employer if they would allow me to have a "FEW" used filters … they gave me a truckload, and I'll never use them all. I know there are at least a dozen left if anyone has any interest. Because they are full of sugar, they are fairly heavy, and I can't/won't ship them, so, as I said … If you're in the neighborhood … ... ...


----------



## djg (Jun 24, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


How have these filters performed now that you have used them for a while?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *100% improvement for $100 and a couple of hours.*
> 
> *Last winter* Steve (kizerpea) posted this home built canister filter. It caught my attention because I had a large DC system in my Canadian shop that employed a bag filter. Having just done a canister conversion on my HF DC in AZ (how's that for acronyms), I was all ears especially the part about using truck filters. .... FREE truck filters.
> 
> ...


I missed this question when posted but for anyone reading the thread, I'll answer it anyway.
Two years in, they are still working very well. I have blown them down from the outside once or twice.
They're still sucking like crazy.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*

*Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.

(*Edit:* it is 2016, three and a half years since I posted this blog, I just clicked the link above and the price isn't $256 anymore. They're $369.16 now.)

*When I built* my "dream retirement shop" in 2004, two of the big must have items were:

*1)* A raised wooden floor. I've spent enough years working on concrete floors. No more.

*2)* If you are going to have a raised floor then get the dust collection and the wiring for the floor tools under it.

*I settled on PVC* for my system for reasons of cost, availability and because the bore is so smooth. Then I discovered the cost of the fittings.

The obvious choice was abandon the PVC idea or figure out how to make my own fittings.

*Here are a few photos* I took in the crawl space today. Sorry, I didn't take any when I was building it. They will give you an Idea of the size of the system. The main is 30' long x 8". The secondaries are 6" and there are a few 4" stubs that go to dust only things like my downdraft bench.




























*As you can see* I didn't actually make "Y" fittings. Instead I avoided both the cost and air turbulence by simply joining long pieces of pipe at whatever angle suited my needs.

*Here are close ups* of two of the joints.



















*Making them is easier* than you may think. PVC glues well so really all you have to do is figure out how to fit it. My Idea was to turn some drums to the OD's of the 8" and 6" pipe and then after covering them with sandpaper, remount them in the lathe and use them to "sand to fit" my pieces. I rough cut the pieces and the holes with a jig saw and finished the angled branches with the sanding drums. The through pieces were smoothed with a file.

*Here's about the only photo* I have showing the sanding. Man, the static electricity makes that dust stick to EVERYTHING!!!










*Because I didn't* have the interlock that normal PVC fittings have I added some epoxy and 'glass cloth to re-enforce the joints on the outside. The joints were assembled in place and are well supported so there is very little stress on them. They have never given me any trouble in eight years and I would recommend the method to anyone.

*Just an addendum* to the first part of this blog:

I added some residue collection today to complete the re-fit. The filters I used were closed on one end so I was able to test them for flow yesterday but I felt I could make cleaning them easier if I cut the bottoms out and added some see-through ice cream tubs. Now to clean all I have to do is loosen the bottom nut to remove the tubs and empty them. The filters will remain clamped in place.










*I saved enough* room to store my ShopSmith 10ER.










Thanks for looking in.

I hope this will help someone. It sure has made my life easier / cheaper.

Questions, comments and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


WOW!

More poetry in motion…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Wow. Drool.
Can I come work for you? You are a Class Act +2.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


That is some serious pipe layin for that awesome dust collection system. I've been thinking of putting a wood floor overtop of my concrete in my garage shop. Maybe one o these days.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


That's a great cost saving idea.

Here's a cool app that lets you print out a template that you can wrap around each pipe and cut out the exact holes needed to join the 2 pipes together.
http://www.harderwoods.com/pipedocs.html


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Simply brilliant!!! Instead of "Why ask why?", the phrase is now "Why PAY for Y"!!! Your construction technique combined with Sarit's link, make this a simple cost effective solution to many a LJs DC (& financial) headaches. I think many are going to be implementing (read: copying) your approach to running DC!!!

Thanks, for quickly blogging your DC innovation.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


*Sarit*, That would have been helpful back when I was doing this but it's not that hard to just scribe it from the work.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I like the ice cream buckets…in fact I really like ice cream…! When my wife and I go shopping I can now have a reason to buy a couple of the large containers of cookies and cream instead of the measly 1/2 gallon containers…
Have you connected any blast gates to your PVC Y connectors Paul? I want to add a 8" Y with two blast gates just before the filter intake…This way I can have one directed outside weather permitting and the other directed to the filter when the A/C or heat is on.
My cyclone system has a cleanout at the bottom but I still have to remove the filter each time I empty the 35 gallon drum and take it outside and blow it out with the compressor. I probably create a lot of finer dust with all the grinding I do on my boxes. 
How frequently do you find yourself cleaning your filters?
I have been considering converting over to 2 filters in hopes of reduced back pressure/increased suction.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Paul, you have a beautiful shop and a dream dust collection system! You are a very talented craftsman.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


What a system Paul ! ! ! ! Since my shop is the garage, I would have to secure the pipes along the ceiling. Thanx !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Paul, This setup is so practical (typical of all your innovations). Even your PVC joinery is flawless! Is there anything you can't build?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I was given the compliment "The brilliance of simplicity!" on my disposable kerfmaker. Paul, you've past that by miles. And a very elegant solution. Thanks for sharing your ideas.

Yeah, given your clever antics here, I too would be interested to see what you did for blast gates.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Brilliant . . . like all your innovations!

L/W


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I'll shoot some blast gate pics tomorrow. 
Some of them are a little different.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I really like that raised wood floor in your shop, it does make it a lot easier on you feet and legs. Your early
work on boats and ability to think and plan ahead has really paid off for both you and those of us who you 
share your ideas with. While you can not take us on as apprentices in your shop, by sharing these ideas and
skills with us in your blogs and projects, I feel that you have a large number of apprentices scattered across
the world who are learning a lot from you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Nice setup there, I love your order.
I think the template program is brilliant (thx for link).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


You mentioned you assembled the joints in place, did you use PVC cement initially or epoxy since the fiberglass cloth overlay was saturated with epoxy? Did they require much clamping to hold in place while setting?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


As I remember I did the original glue ups with PVC cement but as the fits were less than perfect, re-in forced the joints with epoxy/cloth. I think I just used duct tape for the original PVC glue-ups. It sets so fast I may have just held them, sorry it was a while ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I realized how old this thread was after posting. I can see advantages with both, the PVC cement setting very quickly and the epoxy bonding possibly better with the fiberglass/epoxy overlay.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I was just making doubly sure I wouldn't have any trouble with them and after almost ten years they're still as new so I guess it worked.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


I used to work for a CAD company on "plant design" software. Our customers would design refinerys, chemical plants and the like. In the design, they would place "Tees", but I was told that in fact in the actual construction, nobody bought these Tees. Instead, they cut a hole in the larger pipe and welded in the smaller one. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## manmohanpipe (Mar 7, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Great tips. very well-written, keyword-oriented and incredibly useful. its really interesting to many readers. I really appreciate this, thanks

Plastic Pipe Fitting


----------



## FilipTanghe (Apr 4, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Make your own big PVC "Y's" ... Cheap !!*
> 
> *Have you eve*r looked up the price of an 8" to 6" PVC "Y" fitting? These are in stock and shippable today but If you are planning an extensive DC system that involves several of them as well as 6" to 4" and 6" to 6" ones, it may be that $256 each is a little steep for your budget. I know it was for mine.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul! Rare to see dust collection under the floor. Have seen it only once at my first boss. Much better then pipes above the floor.And yes a wooden floor is so much better.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Some different blast gates*

*My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.

*The first one* is my planer in use and closed.

















*The band saw* is the same.










*This is the* downdraft section of my bench open and closed. I don't mind that the two finger holes are always open. This is the very end of the line and I find that it's good to have the bitter end of the line at least somewhat open. I think that when an open line is joining the main and the gates further away from the DC are all closed tight that there must be a vacuum and associated turbulence just above the "Y". I like to have the farthest gate open a little and these seems to do the job.



















*This is a floor* sweep trap door. gravity and suction keep it tight.










*I also use* several cheap plastic commercial gates. Unmodified they will soon plug in the corners and not fully close, but the modified one on the left won't. It simply has its end cut off so the dust and chips push right through. You sometimes have to add a drop of glue to keep the sides together but they work much better.










*That's it !* Sorry there was nothing very innovative or amazing, but then they're blast gates. How innovative can they be? The important thing is that they all work and I just love my system especially now that it REALLY SUCKS. (Actually it sucked before, with the bag filter…. but not in a good way.)

Thanks for looking

Questions, comments and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


simple and straight forward paul

and the price is the best

well done


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


gets the job done and saves money…a good combination by any standards.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Now I can throw away my specially designed tool for digging out the embedded chips.

When the gate is in the open position, is there any significant loss of suction at the machine?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


*Lew*, No, they squeeze so tight that you can hardly tell you've cut them. Try one they're cheap and you can always reverse it with duct tape if you're not happy.

Good to hear from you. I haven't seen your name for a while.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


I'm paying attention here. I purchased canister filters from Penn State Industries when I bought my DC system. It had good vacuum pressure when the system was new, but I've noticed it's much less now, even after trying to revive the filters with an air gun. The cost of replacing the filters through PSI is prohibitive. It's the dust that clogs them up and reduces air flow. I'm thinking I can use these truck filters instead.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some different blast gates*
> 
> *My blast gates* are nothing special but since some of you wanted to see them here are a few photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, for taking the time to share. I learned to modify my plastic gates, so your efforts ARE appreciated!!!

Now go to your shop and have some fun making & collection dust!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*

*I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.

*This picture shows* the trash can that collects the big stuff. If you look closely you will see it also gets a lot of the fine dust, most in fact. It is attached to my piping with a friction fit between the PVC and the inlet elbow. It is sealed on top with a piece of pipe insulation.










*It sits a couple of feet* from a support frame screwed to the wall.










*The can is covered* with a disc of MDF a with a hole cut to fit a five gallon pail with the bottom removed. The pail is also sealed with pipe insulation….










*... and seated snugly* on its top ring. My idea here is that a large volume column of rising air from the bucket will travel at slower speed than a smaller diameter one and carry less dust with it. ..... seems to work.










*Next is the plywood base* that everything else mounts on. A quick tap on the friction fit PVC pipe and you can lift the trash can end an inch or two and remove the can very easily.










*Here the motor/fan unit* has been placed on top. It is sealed with some self stick weatherstrip. It's considerable weight makes all the bits below seal very well. A heavy duty trash bag has been fitted in the other hole.










*Now the diverter ring* is in place and the securing strap attached under the plywood to hold the bag.










*Finally the filter*, a Donaldson p181099 is added and secured with light chain and turnbuckles. Again a little weatherstripping seals the joint.










*Outside the room* my minimal piping serves the ShopSmith with a flex hose that reaches all the various places that the SS tools emit dust and shavings.








,

*The hose swings* up out of the way when not in use.










*Here she is* running with the bag all puffed up.










*That's it for the setup*. As for the performance I can say the following:

1) For my purposes this system works wonderfully. I get only a very small amount of fine dust in the bag (which could be much smaller) and I get NO fine dust floating around when I'm using my tools, even MDF dust on the SS tablesaw.

2) The p181099 (99.9% efficient @ merv 15) probably gives me only half of the surface area that the Wynn 35A did but it is many times the area of the original bag and to be honest, I can't tell the difference from the Wynn.

3) The Donaldson filter can be purchased locally in almost any city and costs under $50 compared to over $175 for the Wynn.

4) If you do want to have the equivalent area of the 35A, the p181038 is under $100 and equally accessible.

*The old and the new*










*That's a wrap* I know the subject of HFDC mods has been done to death but maybe some of you can take something from this one. The only thing I may still do is to put a vortex cone in my separator ring to reduce the fine dust making it to the filter but so little does that it isn't a priority.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Nice innovation! Do you have blast gates on the tools?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


thanks , would this be good enough for a 18'' drum sander ,getting ready to pipe my shop and am already using the HFDC ?


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


That is really neat. If you don't mind my asking where did you get the motor and fan at? What kind is it? Great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


*Tom*, I will post a pic of my blast gate for you tomorrow. You will love it.

*eddie*, I see no reason why not, it will suck a lot better than the stock model with the bag. It worked (with the Wynn) well with my drum sander. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57158

*hoss*, it's a standard Harbor Freight 2 Hp motor/fan.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Paul is that a Japanese rock garden behind the filters?

Most likely I will as you are way ahead of the curve!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Paul. Thnx for the info on the Donaldson filter.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


*Tom*, here are the promised photos of my blast gates. Since I only have two outlets, I only need one. I think these cost around $.50 but small yoghurt containers work just as well and they are free.
Incidentally, I use bigger yoghurt containers in four inch lines at my other shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Efficient and unexpected! Kinda like you?

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Was that a zen type stone garden in the background of the shots of the filters?

I was thinking a representation of water in Arizona?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Yes, our new place was very nicely landscaped by a previous owner. It does have an oriental feel but the gravel areas, while nicely arranged, fall somewhat short of what I would call a "Zen Garden". 
Glad you liked the blast gates. They don't leak and never plug up ….. what's not to like?


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Paul,
As always, you work through the most mundane, yet important aspects of the "work" that we do and come up with great solutions. I've heard it said that there are more than one ways to skin a cat. Your posts are always well done and bring something to think about in our day to day efforts to "make things". I wish I had your energy to post the ideas / solutions to problems as you continue to do. Dust control is a big health concern for all woodworkers. We all need to consider the implications and work toward reducing it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Paul!

Lee


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

At my local auto parts store, that filter is $85. Where did you find it for under $50?

Thanks,
-Paul

[edit] Never mind. I get the idea. Any large truck air filter will do. I see some less expensive options from Amazon.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


p181099 at Filter Products.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Great setup Paul. I wish I had a setup like that, but I just don't have the energy to set one up. My new hanging air filter has helped a little though.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


This is awesome. I just bought the "038 filter off your link to eBay. It said make offer, so I offered $60. He accepted! $71.65 with shipping. Waaaay better price than the Wynn. Thanks so much guys! You've all been a huge help.


----------



## DaveS1234 (Mar 26, 2019)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


My specification is to put a chip separator in front of the blower intake to keep planer chips out of the blower and bags - not necessarily to create a 99% high performance cyclone stage. I also want it to be simple and compact.
This configuration (in the mobile version) is exactly what I was looking for in terms of utter simplicity, low cost and ease to build. Engineering elegance. 
I'm thinking about removing the blower faceplate to increase the intake to the size of the inner bucket - in keeping with the slow air flow in the inner bucket of the separator. I'm also going drill and tap the bag support about 4" further back on the rolling base to accommodate the space needed for the 32 gal trash can. 
I love how the lid to the can is literally the blower assembly - to empty the can you separate the blower from the baghouse and then lift it off the can. No sealant, no supports, just simple gravity and spongy seals. 
You get an A+.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Great and innovative JOB!

I like the way you did the 1st stage / separator… Couldn't be any simpler than that!

Your main filter will probably last a lifetime now… without ever needing to changed / cleaned!

Thank you for posting!

edit: 
Golly, I must have missed this about 2-1/2 years ago!! LOL


----------



## DaveS1234 (Mar 26, 2019)

shipwright said:


> *A re-vamp of my Green Valley HF setup with truck filter.*
> 
> *I have had my HFDC* for several years now, originally stock, then with the Wynn 35A canister, and finally with a couple of home made cyclone type mods. My last mod finally got it built in and piped. Well, we sold that place and bought a smaller one that promises a permanent shop that doesn't turn back into a garage every night so the DC had to be moved and I can't do that without tinkering a little more with the system so here is the new setup that I have been using for a couple of days now.
> 
> ...


Update: decided to not remove the blower faceplate. the faceplate is essential to the operation of the blower. the outer 1/2 of the fan blades need to be enclosed to create the pressure and channel the airflow. without it, the blade just creates turbulent mess. 
so, faceplate stays on.


----------

